

Show HN: Gulp.js-like build system in Go - omeid2
https://github.com/omeid/slurp

======
mamaar
I've started working on a related project and am currently working on a SCSS-
to-CSS compiler as you can see here:
[https://github.com/mamaar/gonads](https://github.com/mamaar/gonads)

~~~
omeid2
I am not sure how is that suppose to work, but with Slurp, I use ace for html
[0] and gcss for css[1].

You can find their bindings here: [https://github.com/slurp-
contrib](https://github.com/slurp-contrib)

I haven't got the time to put these in the docs just yet.

[0]: [https://github.com/yosssi/gcss](https://github.com/yosssi/gcss)

[1]: [https://github.com/yosssi/ace](https://github.com/yosssi/ace)

